# CZ Bobwhite 28GA Ruffin up some Ruffies



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Picked up a new CZ Bobwhite 28 guage side x side last night. Wanted something a little lighter than my 12GA Beneli to pack for a hike in Ptarmigan hunt at the end of the month. Decided to take it out this morning after some ruffies for a practice run. Ive never shot a double gun of any sort before so I needed to make sure I could shoot the thing. We saw 4 birds killed 3 of them. The first time I swung onto a target I was surprised to find that the wider sight plane threw me off for a second. I had to gather my self and aim a little more deliberately than I am used to with the black eagle. shot still rang true though. This gun was an absolute pleasure to tote around. Super light at 5.3lbs and was fun as heck to shoot. This should do the trick very nicely for a Ptarmigan hunt:grin::grin::grin:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

The dog in the last photo looks so arrogant with his birds. Lol
Cool where do you buy 28 guage shells arround here


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Nicely done.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Looks like a good time. I enjoy shooting my Rem 1100 28ga, but that light double would be fun. Great photos. 

SW- I buy 28ga shells at Walmart, Sportsmans, Cabelas, etc....


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

Sweet little gun, and nicely done on the grouse.

If you don't mind me asking (PM me if you want, or dont' if you don't want), how much did it set you back, and where did you get it. I'm kind of in the market and I didn't even know that gun was made. 

Later,
Kev


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice- how do you like that Wing Works vest ?


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey kev, not sure if he got back to you, but he picked the gun up at Kent's in Ogden. Can't comment on the price.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

As Brandon stated the gun I picked up at Kents Shooters supply. They dinged me for just under $900.00 plus tax. 

I bought my first box of shells with the gun from Kents. I purchased more shells today at Sportsmans. Sportsmans was $2.00 cheaper per box on the exact same box of Estate shells in 6 shot. They also had some even cheaper loads in 7.5 or 8 shot target loads.
I simply love the wing works vest and must thank KillerBee for making me jealous of his the past couple years. Enough so that I finally broke down and splurged on one of my own. Most comfortable, well thought out bird vest I've ever put on.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Those WW vests are sweet- I actually feel better with it on than off


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Very nice! Congrats on a nice hunt.

Once you go to a 28 ga, it's hard to go back to toting a 12!


----------

